# 2005 Maxima outside mirror replacement



## vongdo (Sep 29, 2008)

I broke my driver side mirror and want to replace it myself. I bought a new mirror already and want to know step by step how to replace the outside mirror. Any suggestion would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------

